# Marriott Lingfield Park Surrey Tour



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Although a rather wet round was experience at The Drift, I am up for coming down to another event within the Surrey Tour at the Marriott Lingfield Park.

I know nothing of the course but after looking at the order of merit league table I find myself wanting to climb it and not languish in the middle, I'm not competitive honest 

At only Â£36 and if anything to go by with the excellent organisation that was experienced at The Drift, it can only be good value for money and hopefully get to meet a few more GM members to boot.

Anyone fancy it?  I'm sure like last time when Duncan, Oddsocks and I played Ben & Sam of Golf Days UK will put us all together.

15th March and details and application can be found here http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/golf-days-uk-surrey-tour-2013

I'm happy to come down if we can put at least a 3-ball or 4-ball together, or maybe more...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 18, 2013)

Definitely up for it. Just need to book the day off again!


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Definitely up for it. Just need to book the day off again!
		
Click to expand...

OK James, I've just submitted my application and simply put "Golf Monthly" in the play with preference and "GM Forum" in the basic reference so Ben & Sam can hopefully keep those of us all together like last time. 

Suggest all other interested parties do the same.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

I've just read Oddsocks has registered as well so that's 3 x GM'ers so far.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 19, 2013)

that;s the problem with night shift, no way can i get that far after work in time to play, not without falling asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

People tend to book holiday days


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 19, 2013)

I might give this a go actually..  will need to book the day off first, but sounds like fun.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 19, 2013)

I am tempted...need some proper golf in March and this might be the only chance... (Plus have to take all my remaining unspent 2012 hols by March)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've just read Oddsocks has registered as well so that's 3 x GM'ers so far.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah baby, with a bit of luck we can get a bit more Gm silverwear at this event, Duncan currently leading the ranks with 1 bronze


----------



## vkurup (Feb 19, 2013)

Yippee.. HID permission received!!! provided I can drop off nipper.  Do you know if they do tee offs around 10:30 or is everything early tee offs?


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Yippee.. HID permission received!!! provided I can drop off nipper.  Do you know if they do tee offs around 10:30 or is everything early tee offs?
		
Click to expand...

You get to know the tee times around 48 hours before the event but, you can ask for a slot as I did at the Drift due to travelling so far.

The lads are lurking and reading so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Fader (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't make this one as march is a no Go holiday wise at work. But count me in for anything in April and thereafter


----------



## jchubs (Feb 20, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Yippee.. HID permission received!!! provided I can drop off nipper.  Do you know if they do tee offs around 10:30 or is everything early tee offs?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, tee times are from 11:16 so hopefully suits!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 20, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Hi, tee times are from 11:16 so hopefully suits!
		
Click to expand...


Superb... where do i sign up?


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Superb... where do i sign up?
		
Click to expand...

The link in my OP


----------



## Shakey (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there only one course at Lingfield Park?.....It's just that I've seen Teeofftimes do it for Â£15 a head (earliest off is 9.06am).  Apologies if it's not the same course or you knew about this.....enjoy the day!

S.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

Shakey said:



			Hi All,

Is there only one course at Lingfield Park?.....It's just that I've seen Teeofftimes do it for Â£15 a head (earliest off is 9.06am).  Apologies if it's not the same course or you knew about this.....enjoy the day!

S.
		
Click to expand...

Its a competition, prizes, OOM etc to win more prizes, so not the normal rates to play.


----------



## Shakey (Feb 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its a competition, prizes, OOM etc to win more prizes, so not the normal rates to play.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Fish.......I wasn't paying attention!


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

Shakey said:



			Sorry Fish.......I wasn't paying attention!
		
Click to expand...

No problem, if you look at the link in my opening post it takes you to the Surrey Tour where a series of matches can be played throughout the year and the best 5 scores from the amount you play go towards an OOM but you can win on the day also.

Good excuse for mini-meet ups and a bit of a warm up before comps start at our courses.

These tours are held everywhere if you look through their web site


----------



## Shakey (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool.

I'm a way off all that yet Fish....just into double figures.....with my best round ever today of 96!

Especially pleased as I did it with a set of Mizzie MP58s I picked up off ebay.  I know, i know, what was I thinking, but I'm preferring them to my MX100 GI shovels.

Jeez, when you middle one, it's like hitting an empty egg shell!


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

Shakey said:



			Cool.

I'm a way off all that yet Fish....just into double figures.....with my best round ever today of 96!

Especially pleased as I did it with a set of Mizzie MP58s I picked up off ebay.  I know, i know, what was I thinking, but I'm preferring them to my MX100 GI shovels.

Jeez, when you middle one, it's like hitting an empty egg shell!
		
Click to expand...

TBH its ideal for high handicappers to play in these competitions, it gets you comfortable and used to playing at other courses without the sole pressure of club medals with a card in your hand.  All very friendly and a relaxed competition event.

I fancy some Mizzies but also like the TT Clevelands also. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum :thup:


----------



## Shakey (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Fish, and sorry for going off topic.  The Mizzies are incredible (astonished a hacker like me can feel so much difference!)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 23, 2013)

A couple of dry weeks should see lingfield play completely different to how the drift was, I can't wait


----------



## Ping Paul (Feb 23, 2013)

I played there on tuesday 19th for the first time and can only say that the course was in very good condition considering the weather we have been experiencing lately.Enjoy it gents


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 27, 2013)

Only two weeks to go, how many forum candidates do we have, I think from round 1 from just over 20 we had six from the gm camp, who's in


----------



## vkurup (Feb 27, 2013)

I was hoping to play, but been down with a virus all this week and burning up my hols.  So need to drop out of this one.. #gutted


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah vk, sorry to gear your not going to make it, I've heard good things about the course so can't wait, that and the fact that the entry should be stronger than round 1 should make for some great hacking


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 8, 2013)

Come on lads less than a week to go..... I can't be the only gm representing


----------



## vkurup (Mar 8, 2013)

What is the last day of signing up....  i m still tempted to get a game before going on hols.  Need to still appease the boss & HID


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it's Tuesday or Wednesday morning. The days are run super smooth and are great fun and good vfm.  Considering there was 5/6 gm'ers there at round one I expected over 10 in r2


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I think it's Tuesday or Wednesday morning. The days are run super smooth and are great fun and good vfm.  Considering there was 5/6 gm'ers there at round one I expected over 10 in r2
		
Click to expand...

The dates just clashed for me Barry, and then I have Formby & Hoylake on the Sunday/Monday so driving that far south again before travelling North 2 days later is a bit too much this time.

I'll do some others later though


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah fish... I'm gonna miss ya lol


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Ah fish... I'm gonna miss ya lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll pm you a pic to carry around


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2013)

not another forum bromance going on fgs


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			not another forum bromance going on fgs 

Click to expand...

Oi fanboy... This doesn't concern you.... Unless your playing


----------



## vkurup (Mar 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Ah fish... I'm gonna miss ya lol
		
Click to expand...

I am not going to replace Fish... u will need to play a better hand..


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2013)

vkurup said:



			I am not going to replace Fish... u will need to play a better hand..
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't replace fish, he's.......er....... A bit special


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Oi fanboy... This doesn't concern you.... Unless your playing 

Click to expand...

I think G1BB0 got a better offer that day.....as has jimboo.s

Unfortunately I had a prior committment, as explained to Ben, whilst I will be back soon I know Lingfield Park very well and it's a course where this matters (a lot) and isn't easy to score well on at all - ie it was my chance of those Loudmouth trousers!  It should suit you too, from what I saw, so good luck!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 9, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I think G1BB0 got a better offer that day.....as has jimboo.s

Unfortunately I had a prior committment, as explained to Ben, whilst I will be back soon I know Lingfield Park very well and it's a course where this matters (a lot) and isn't easy to score well on at all - ie it was my chance of those Loudmouth trousers!  It should suit you too, from what I saw, so good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Duncan , I've got the wedges working again so hoping for a better round than the drift.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2013)

I know lingfield got hit hard by snow last night, anyone know an update as it seems to have thawed pretty quick around here


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I know lingfield got hit hard by snow last night, anyone know an update as it seems to have thawed pretty quick around here
		
Click to expand...

Just received an email to says its been postponed to the 5th April.

Dependant on my house move, I might be able to make this now.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just received an email to says its been postponed to the 5th April.
		
Click to expand...

I will be on hols in sunnier climes.. good luck


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I know lingfield got hit hard by snow last night, anyone know an update as it seems to have thawed pretty quick around here
		
Click to expand...

despite being south facing my back garden is still under snow - the decision to postpone makes a lot of sense to me.

makes even more sense as I should be able to make the alternative date :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 13, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			despite being south facing my back garden is still under snow - the decision to postpone makes a lot of sense to me.

makes even more sense as I should be able to make the alternative date :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the dream team back again


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Looks like the dream team back again 

Click to expand...

The 3 Amigo's


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2013)

Duncan, you have the glove on the wrong hand but looks good for the pics symmetry


----------



## jchubs (Mar 14, 2013)

Great news guys... we look forward to seeing you there!

Shame about tomorrow, but we want to let people know in plenty of time and with the course still having snow lying yesterday we made the call! We wanted to avoid another 'bog' like the Drift! Roll on Spring!

Duncan, glad you can make the event... just think of those trousers you can get your hands on!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2013)

jchubs said:



			Duncan, glad you can make the event... just think of those trousers you can get your hands on!

Cheers,

Ben
		
Click to expand...

No chance them trews are mine buddy


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2013)

Well all booked in for round two new Friday, just a touch gutted not to be playing this week due to a trip away, I noticed that a few non showers for the original date said that they may be up for round two on the new date, so who's in


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 27, 2013)

I reeeeeallly want to, but think that I'm gonna have to give it a miss as I've taken a fair bit of holiday as of late. Think I'll be back involved for the one in May


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I reeeeeallly want to, but think that I'm gonna have to give it a miss as I've taken a fair bit of holiday as of late. Think I'll be back involved for the one in May 

Click to expand...

Ah, fair weather golfers


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 27, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Ah, fair weather golfers
		
Click to expand...

Touche 

If I hadn't have used that day going to Wentworth ...


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2013)

```

```



jimbob.someroo said:



			Touche 

If I hadn't have used that day going to Wentworth ... 

Click to expand...

Yeah, because that was such a waste....

So Duncan, fish, .... Where you hiding


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

Oddsocks said:




```

```
Yeah, because that was such a waste....

So Duncan, fish, .... Where you hiding
		
Click to expand...

I can't fully commit yet until possibly Tuesday as waiting for my house move date. Its heavily pencilled in


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can't fully commit yet until possibly Tuesday as waiting for my house move date. Its heavily pencilled in 

Click to expand...

Good lad, and good luck with the move


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 2, 2013)

Fish.-.--.. Did you get clearance, cut off is midday and I feel I may be representing alone!


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Fish.-.--.. Did you get clearance, cut off is midday and I feel I may be representing alone!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, got to do some marshalling for the Juniors on Thursday and then its my first medal on Saturday so Friday will be morer packing ready for a move day next week. 

Will have to meet up again on one of the others, there's plenty in the pipeline.

Good luck.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 2, 2013)

Sole gm'er flying the flag then, its a shame as a few mates had a four ball there Sunday and said it was an awesome course


----------

